# Installing beadboard on wall over 8ft tall - butt joints?



## Wildroze (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi,
I'd like to install beadboard in my foyer. The ceilings are 15 ft. tall in places, so if I use 4x8 beadboard I'll have to butt together the joints at the top/bottom of the board (hope that makes sense!). Is there a nice way to do this so you don't see the joint? Do you just caulk it or use drywall mud to cover up the joints?

This is the back entry, so there is also a stairwell and bulk head to deal with going into the basement. From what I can find online, I would use quarter round in the inside corner, but what about outside corners?

Thanks for any tips or suggestions!!


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

*Well when I have installed bead board I have always put trim around were the two panels butt here’s a link of what I’m talking about: http://hubpages.com/hub/installing-bead-board-wainscoting*
* I’m sure you can do this for your project even if the walls are over 8’*


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

If you don't want any butt joints you will need to go with tongue and groove beadboard planks rather than sheets. 
If you use 4' x 8' sheets you will need to cover the seams with some sort of trim. 


FWIW, we have paneling on our ceiling. The seams are covered with faux beams.


----------



## Wildroze (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies :no:

I can't really put trim on the butt joints since it will be in the middle of the wall and would probably look odd. I guess I might have to look in to beadboard wallpaper to get the seamless look from top to bottom, although that might be scary to put up!


----------

